# Helado de mantecado.



## rich7

Hola a todos, disculpen alguien me puede decir como se dice "mantecado" en Ingles.

gracias...


----------



## Magus

El mantecado es un helado hecho de grasa verdad??? basado en que los helados (de crema, que normalmente comemeos) son realmente de grasa hidrogenada, no sería "ice cream"??


----------



## fenixpollo

De acuerdo con Magus:

ice cream = helado de leche/crema (manteca?)
sorbet/sherbet/gelato = helado de agua; "nieve" (México)

Saludos.


----------



## empress

Me parece que Rich7 se refiere a un sabor en particular, pero no sè cuál...


----------



## rich7

Si, por ejemplo en mi pais hay de: chocolate, de vainilla, fresa y tambien de "mantecado".


----------



## empress

Ok! Entonces empecemos por explicar qué cuernos es el mantecado!!!


----------



## Triticum

Encontré algunas recetas, y (por supesto) son diferentes, pero en todos, es un helado sencillo, sin muchos sabores adicionales, aunque a veces tiene canela o limón.
Tal vez puede ser "sweet cream" ice cream.


----------



## Reniseb

Jamás he escuchado helado de mantecado. Según yo helado y mantecado son sinónimos, el último casi no se usa (sólo en el doblaje de películas).


----------



## Moritzchen

Estoy de acuerdo con Reniseb, la única vez que leí "mantecado" fue en los subtítulos de "Whatever happened with Baby Jane" cuando Bette Davis estaba hablando de "ice cream".


----------



## ohub

Rich (y demas aportadores);

Comprendo la duda, Yo la comparti mucho tiempo. (Favor de disculpar errores, mi teclado no esta configurado para Espanol).

El sabor "mantecado" es crema/leche solamente (no tiene vainilla como a veces se piensa), y el contenido de huevo no es tanto como el de vainilla. Se usa crema completa (con alto contenido de grasa lactea), de ahi el sabor suave y la rica textura. Se le pueden anadir otros sabores, (canela, limon, etc), pero entonces seria helado de otro sabor y no de mantecado (seria un helado de algun sabor preparado con la crema completa para mantecado vs preparado con otra receta para helado).

La traduccion adecuada al ingles del sabor "mantecado" seria "full sweet cream" o "full cream". Una posibilidad seria "frozen cream". Pero esto es un poco dificil ya que en ingles "ice cream" significa crema helada y redundaria llamarle "full cream ice cream". Tambien en ingles este se podria interpretar como ingrediente/metodo en vez de sabor. La traduccion literal de la palabra mantecado seria "milk fat" o "fat/grease" debido a su raiz y eso no es atractivo.

*Dato*: Los Anglos en ambos lados del Atlantico no tienen tradicion del sabor mantecado como los hispanos la tenemos. De hecho, las primeras recetas de crema helada para Anglos ya tenian sabores anadidos. Creo que sera dificil que encuentres un menu de helados en ingles con el equivalente de "mantecado" incluido (a menos que la heladeria tenga duenos hispanos).

*Nota*: En algunos paises mantecado es un bollo de pan, o una galleta dulce hecha con mantequilla/grasa, o sinonimo de helado. Esto afecta la traduccion de "mantecado" ya que depende de donde se haga.

Ejemplos: 
1- En Cuba/Panama/Venezuela mantecado es un sabor de helado, en Puerto Rico mantecado significa helado (con la curiosa excepcion del poblado de Ponce al sur de la isla donde identifican mantecado como sabor de helado, pero solo en Ponce).
2- En Cuba, Espana y Puerto Rico mantecados son unas ricas galletitas dulces hechas con mantequilla y/o grasa (y le dan sabor de almendra o vainilla).

Espero esto ayude.


----------



## iberco32

El helado de mantecado es un helado con sabor a matecado. Los mantecados son unos dulces muy típicos de la cocina española.


----------



## Artemysa

Qué genial explicación ohub!! 

Yo, siendo Argentina, nunca probé el mantecado, pero se que existe como sabor. Supongo que -como dice nuestro amigo- en Europa o Estados Unidos tampoco sabrán bien cómo es ese gusto de helado.

Saludos!


----------



## CarlosPerezMartinez

¡Qué curioso! Recuerdo de pequeño tomar helado de mantecado y nunca pude distinguirlo del helado de vainilla.


----------



## rich7

Tremenda explicacion *OHUB, *gracias.


PS. Como sabes todo esto o como lo averiguastes?

**


----------



## Lanka

*Mantecado*
*3. m.* Compuesto de leche, huevos y azúcar con que se hace un helado.
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_ 

En Cataluña, de todas formas, toda la vida he oido utilizar la palabra "mantecado" para referirse a un "helado". Mi abuela me preguntaba si quería ir a tomar un mantecado.


----------



## lforestier

Hacemos en Puerto Rico unas galletas de "*mantecado*" que son amarillas y casi siempre le ponemos "*non-pareils*" o pequeñas bolitas de colores.
Como dijeron, en el sur de la isla, venden helado con sabor a mantecado, que llaman en inglés "*Buttermilk Ice Cream*" según la heladeria donde iba. En Puerto Rico se usa *Mantecado* como sinónimo de *Helado*.


----------



## rich7

Interesante¡¡¡


----------



## lforestier

Lanka said:
			
		

> *Mantecado*
> *3. m.* Compuesto de leche, huevos y azúcar con que se hace un helado.
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_
> 
> En Cataluña, de todas formas, toda la vida he oido utilizar la palabra "mantecado" para referirse a un "helado". Mi abuela me preguntaba si quería ir a tomar un mantecado.


Quizas por el alto número de immigrante de Catalunya que tuvimos en Puerto Rico, usamos *Mantecado* de la misma manera. Nuestro ex-gobernador es de apellido Roselló y mi papá era de apellido Janer. Lo que falta es que nos llamemos Jordi.


----------



## ohub

Rich;

No imagine que el tema fuese de tanto arraigo! Me alegra el interes en nuestro vernaculo culinario y cultural.

Para responder tu pregunta: Mis estudios en Ciencias Agropecuarias me han vinculado a la industria lactea/lechera y a la preparacion comercial de helados y a su historia. En adicion, como buen Cubano, me fascinan los dulces - en particular los helados!

Al estimado aportador Boricua, "buttermilk" en realidad no es leche ni crema de leche perse, es el residual liquido de la preparacion de mantequilla. Copio esta definicion en ingles disponible wikipedia.org  >> _"*Buttermilk* is the liquid left over after producing butter __from full-creammilk__ by the churning__ process. It has a slightly sour taste__. It is quite popular as a refreshment in India__ and a variant called lassi__ is sold commercially. Many breads are made with buttermilk, and it is also used in creamy soups and sauces__" _. La traduccion literal es "leche de mantequilla", pero se puede entender como el nombre en ambos idiomas puede crear otras impresiones ya que la base original del producto es leche de crema completa. Un helado de "buttermilk" tendria un sabor un poco acido/agrio.

Rich, este foro a comprobado que "mantecado" tiene significados distintos para regiones y culturas diferentes, sin importar su definicion original... Pero el denominador comun de todos es que asociamos "mantecado" con algo dulce, rico, placentero... y con buenas memorias.

Saludos a todos!


----------



## malcreda

Bueno... vi una muy buena explicacion en este Tema... WOW! Sorprendente que "Helado de Mantecado" no tenga una traduccion exacta al ingles... Bueno de todas formas me acosntumbrare a llamarle "Full cream".

De todas formas, tengo una amiga que es de Puerto Rico pero tiene toda su vida viviendo en New York, supongo que ella conocera algo sobre el significado mas proximo que se le puede dar al "Helado de mantecado" o a las galletas "Mantecado" como lo llaman en Puerto Rico, su pais natal.

Pero este tema esta muy bueno...


----------



## Eva Maria

rich7 said:


> Hola a todos, disculpen alguien me puede decir como se dice "mantecado" en Ingles.
> 
> gracias...


 
Rich, 

Sólo para complicar más las cosas:

I've translated "helado de mantecado" as "custard ice cream"

EM


----------



## Eva Maria

Tras leer todos los posts (Ufff!), y si lo he entendido bien

Helado de mantecado = Buttermilk Ice Cream

But I've also found:

- Butter Caramel Ice Cream = Es otra forma de decir "Helado de mantecado?

EM


----------



## Kibramoa

Pues aquí vengo a ponerle una variante al mantecado. El helado de mantecado es un postre famoso de Querétro, México.  Sí es muy cremoso pero lo que lo hace diferente a los demás es que en esta región le agregan fruta cubierta, nueces y/o coco rayado. El secreto es prepararlo en un cilindro metálico que se coloca dentro de un barril con hielo y se va mezclando los ingredientes (a la antiguita).
 * http://www.wikitravel.org/en/Querétaro 
 * http://www.mexicodesconocido.com/es...talle.cfm?idcat=7&idsec=41&idsub=0&idpag=2467
 * http://www.enjoymexico.net/mexico/queretaro-gastronomia-mexico.php


----------



## flaca_alvarez

Damas y Caballeros

Helado 'mantecado' seria 'homemade vanilla ice cream' en ingles. 

Saludos!


----------



## rich7

It is then that, vanilla ice cream is only made at home??


----------



## Reniseb

I don't think so, then, everyone who likes -mantecado- would have to know someone who makes a delicious vanilla ice cream.


----------



## Franzi

I have seen all of the following, though none of them is a common flavor where I've lived:

sweet cream ice cream
buttermilk ice cream
custard ice cream

I imagine that at least one of these is the same as or similar to what you want.

To me, "full cream ice cream" is not a flavor but rather a style of ice cream. (I don't know what it would mean in this context exactly, but to me "full cream" anything indicates that that thing was made with full cream, not that it tastes like full cream.)

Edited to add: My choice would be "sweet cream ice cream", and people do eat it in the US, at least in some areas. Chowhound users have posted about it before:

http://chowhound.chow.com/topics/425916


----------



## lforestier

I think Ohub's post covers everything. The translation to "buttermilk ice cream" was taken from a menu in an Ice Cream Shop in Ponce. I doubt the owner did much research on this so "Full Cream" seems adequate to me. The fact that it is a method and not an added flavor doesn't change the name. People in the US will not understand "Plain or Unflavored" since Vanilla has been associated with the word plain for such a long time in the US.


----------



## Franzi

lforestier said:


> "Full Cream" seems adequate to me. The fact that it is a method and not an added flavor doesn't change the name. People in the US will not understand "Plain or Unflavored" since Vanilla has been associated with the word plain for such a long time in the US.


 
Yes, but people in the US _do _eat "Sweet Cream" ice cream, which is a plain flavor. It's not as well known as some, but it seems to be being re-popularized by Coldstone Creamery. (A little research on google suggests that a plain flavor by this name was popular in the 50s.)

Unless you can find examples of people using "full cream" as a flavor name, I would not use this. The hits I found on google were contrasting *full cream ice cream of multiple flavors* to sorbets, water ices, etc. of multiple flavors. Plainness had nothing to do with it.


----------



## alishaya

in cuba this is an ice cream flavor (have not found anything like it in the us, closest would be eggnog ice cream) it is made with eggs, vanilla, condensed, evaporated & whole milk
in other latino countries it is often a name for ice cream


----------



## fenixpollo

Sounds a lot like French Vanilla ice cream to me.


----------



## alishaya

does sound like french van.  but if you ever had the fortune to taste it you would find that it does not


----------



## walro

Check the following list: THE 15 MOST POPULAR ICE CREAM FLAVORS which one of them is _helado de mantecado_?


----------



## jofer

In Cuba helado de mantecado  means "egg ice cream", which in English would be similar or equivalent to "egg nog" ice cream. Besides, it is one of the most traditional Cuba  ice cream flavors, not to be mistaken with vanilla. In the USA egg nog ice cream is only sold around Christmas (Egg Nog Season) , which we Cubans find rather absurd, to say the least, as one may want to have ice cream of that or any other flavor at any time along the year.


----------



## fenixpollo

jofer said:


> In Cuba helado de mantecado  means "egg ice cream", which in English would be similar or equivalent to "egg nog" ice cream. Besides, it is one of the most traditional Cuba  ice cream flavors, not to be mistaken with vanilla. In the USA egg nog ice cream is only sold around Christmas (Egg Nog Season) , which we Cubans find rather absurd, to say the least, as one may want to have ice cream of that or any other flavor at any time along the year.


 Hello, jofer, and welcome to the forum.

Most of the recipes that I found online for helado de mantecado do not have ice cream. For these recipes, "egg nog ice cream" is a better translation. Some of the recipes have vanilla bean, as alishaya mentions above. For these recipes, "French vanilla ice cream" would be a better translation.


----------



## Javihd90

La respuesta sin complicarse es FRENCH VANILLA . Todo lo demás es análisis del nombre y de cómo se diría. Pero no es así. Si existe el nombre y se llama FRENCH VANILLA


----------

